# I need a pep talk or advice... please help. Please don't judge.



## Paigekins (Jun 15, 2011)

I've had dogs my entire life. I've never had as much free-time as I do now.

We just got a white GSD. He's now 8 1/2 weeks old. I love him. I really do, but apparently, I wasn't ready for all the work that goes into a puppy. I've always had dogs and I love dogs and I'm home most of the day, but last night, I just started BAWLING because nothing I do seems to make any difference to Zephyr.

One thing to mention is that I'm 20 weeks pregnant with twins, and my husband works long hours (although he is home at night). He and I together have never had a dog, and we thought that getting a good family dog now as a puppy is a good way to start our life as a family and the dog and kids could grow up together. By the time the babies are born, Zeph will be about 6 months old and I figured mostly potty trained.

We've now had Zephyr 10 days. The first few days were great. Potty training went great. We got to know him. He got to know us. He's a really nice little puppy... but now...

I can't do ANYTHING without him either being right behind me and under my feet, OR without him tearing up the house! He has SO many toys, I can't even tell you! From balls, to rope, to rubber, to bones, to squeakers, yet Zeph would still rather chew on the couch and blankets than choose an expensive toy I bought him. I can't do the dishes, or he's tearing up the couch. I can't close the bathroom door, or he puts scratches in it trying to get in. I can't fold clothes because he wants to "help."

He's very good about letting me know that he needs to go poop. But peeing is another story. I can take him out every 30 minutes, but he'll still pee in the house. I catch him in the act and harshly scold him and bring him outside, but he's not even phased. He doesn't seem to care when I'm 
upset.

I can't leave him tied up outside for 10 minutes (instead of locking him in his kennel) because he barks and I'm afraid the neighbors will either get pissed or think I'm abusing my dog.

My cat is so pissed, he's near disowned me. I do my best to keep Zeph away from him, but Zeph doesn't care that I don't want him near the cat.

I find myself putting him in his kennel with a kong simply so I can take a break.

Okay... here I am admitting it... I think I may have made a mistake. I thought about this decision long and hard before buying this puppy. I considered breed, and time, and cost... but I don't know if I can handle this. I've never, EVER rehomed an animal in my entire life and I've had everything from birds, hamsters, dogs, cats, turtles, ferrets... you name it, I've had it and loved it as a member of my family.

I don't know what to do. Am I over-reacting? Is this just a difficult time that I have to get through with this dog? Or did I take on more than I can chew? Am I doing something wrong?


I thought I was getting a good family dog. I feel like I got a monster. At this point... I'm honestly not sure if we can keep him. I love the pup... but I don't like him.

Honestly, please don't respond if you're only going to knock me down. You can't make me feel any worse... and I'm totally and utterly ashamed. I'm putting myself at your mercy as veteran GSD owners.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Well it sounds like you might have bitten off more than you can chew. Don't be offended that he doesn't seem to care about certain things because it's not personal, he's just a puppy. I know you're pregnant, but is he being walked at all? If you're unable to walk him is there anyone who can help you with him by walking him for you or just giving you a break? 

Are you able to enroll him in puppy class at all? I found the mental exercise exhausted my guy as a pup. 

Did you get him from a breeder? If you're seriously considering re-homing him I would suggest contacting the breeder first since he/she would likely take him back. I would decide soon though since it will be easier for him now than later.


----------



## jdh520 (Jun 4, 2011)

I Got my white German shepherd as a puppy when I was a sophomore in college and boy was I in for a rude awakening. At first I thought he was just a chick magnet but then I had to make many sacrifices. The puppy stage is by far the most difficult to deal with but its like climbing a mountain. Once you're at the top you feel so rewarded. You can look back and look how you raised twins and a puppy together. How rewarding will that feel to a mother? Just keep battling, Don't give up, and pray pray pray!


----------



## lonestarag05 (Feb 28, 2011)

When you're doing things and cant watch him or need to concentrate, why dont you put him in his kennel or get an ex pen? Then he's not under your feet and in the way. Is he getting any exercise?


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

I agree that it sounds like you have your hands full.... If you can't do it, don't. It's not good for you or the puppy. You don't want to end up resenting the pup. Pups are a LOT of work and everything you've posted is normal behavior for a baby, however. You have your hands full and pregnancy makes us CRAZY!!! 

If you realize you can't do it, ask the breeder if they are willing to take the puppy back. At least your willing to admit the issues and seek help and advice. I applaud you!

Oh yea, X-Pens are great, sides you can always reuse it for your twins later too! Double whammy!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Whew! You sure do have your hands full! 

Nobody here is going to knock you down. Your heart was certainly in the right place. You did your 'homework' before you purchased the pup. That shows you were fully committed to be the best puppy owner you could be. Great job! No way should you feel ashamed. 

Your puppy is now behaving as a normal GSD puppy does. This forum is soaked in really good puppy training advice. Scroll through, see if some of the ideas could help you. 

If you still feel you've bitten off more than you can chew, can you call your breeder and see what options you might have? Will your breeder take him back? Maybe wait till your babies are a little older and not so demanding of all of your time. 

You should also look at the option of utilizing a rescue. They have a lot of really great GSDs that are needing homes. Many of those dogs are already trained, socialized and very good with children. The rescues would make sure you adopted the perfect dog for your family. 

Please don't feel you have failed your pup. Sometimes it just isn't the right time. 

Not meaning to mention it last, but CONGRATS on your twins!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

He is a VERY normal puppy. But a new pup and pregnancy are not the best combination IMO....can you take him back to his breeder and let her rehome him????? That would my advice...

It takes alot to admit you made a mistake, and even though it hurts, if you do not have the patience right now to deal with a puppy, the sooner you resolve it, the better for the puppy. As they get older, a whole new set of behaviors will evolve, and you will be even busier with a new baby and less able to cope with him...

I have tried a couple of times to change people's minds when they have been in your situation, and just won't set the buyer or the puppy up for failure....I hope you either work through it or get the pup somewhere that can devote more energy to him for both your sakes 

Lee


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

That sounds like typical 8 week old puppy behavior. 
I agree with the crate or x-pen idea when you can't watch him. That will also help with the accidents in the house as you should be able to tell when he's looking for a spot to pee. You should be able to see him at all times, or he should be in a crate or the x-pen in a puppy proof area......at least at this stage.
There are some threads on the board about this type of behavior and helping to manage it.
It does help to exercise him....."A tired puppy is a good puppy."

Good luck.


----------



## BestK9GSD (Oct 26, 2010)

Have you contacted the breeder where you got him? They often times prefer you give the puppy back to them so they can find another home. 

But first...
I understand your frustration - it does get better, but sometimes not fast enough. I'd love to say 'Hang in there' - but it sounds like you may be at your 'brink'. I was feeling the same way when I got Kimber (at 8 weeks back in Feb), and I wasn't pregnant, so I can imagine you're stress is 10 times what I felt. It did get better a little bit at a time, and now (he's 6 months old) and my husband and I are so happy we went through the pain we did - he is the best dog and we couldn't imagine life without him. He will mature, he will be able to hold his potty longer and figure out that he needs to go outside, he will stop being a tazmanian devil, he will stop being a land shark - but I'm sorry to say that he won't stop being your friend and follow you around everyone, he won't stop loving and protecting your family and he won't stop thinking that the sun rises and sets because you said so - . 

Try this.....Get a playpen for the times when you need a break and have things to do around the house - fill the playpen with all the things he's ok to have and put him in it for a short period of time and walk away - then you can eventually lengthen the time away and he'll be content keeping busy in his playpen and you can get the work done you need to. The cat may even get a break knowing that he can't get out of there.

Here's the one I got and I will say it was a life saver!! 

Top Paw® Pet Yard Containment Pen - Dog - Sale Category - PetSmart

Keep us posted on how things are going


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Paigekins said:


> I can't do ANYTHING without him either being right behind me and under my feet, OR without him tearing up the house!


GSD's are called Velcro dogs because they always want to be where you are. My 2 year old GSD does not let me go potty by myself, after a while you get used to it. I dont think I can handle going potty alone now. :laugh:



Paigekins said:


> He has SO many toys, I can't even tell you! From balls, to rope, to rubber, to bones, to squeakers, yet Zeph would still rather chew on the couch and blankets than choose an expensive toy I bought him. I can't do the dishes, or he's tearing up the couch. I can't close the bathroom door, or he puts scratches in it trying to get in. I can't fold clothes because he wants to "help."


When you cannot watch your puppy, he should be in a crate, it will keep him safe and your furniture safe.



Paigekins said:


> He's very good about letting me know that he needs to go poop. But peeing is another story. I can take him out every 30 minutes, but he'll still pee in the house. I catch him in the act and harshly scold him and bring him outside, but he's not even phased. He doesn't seem to care when I'm
> upset.


He is only 8 weeks old, he has a very small bladder, he should be going outside every half hour to potty. If he potties in the house pick him up immediately and take him outside, do not stop to pick up his mess, take him outside right away and then praise him and treat him when he potties outside. 




Paigekins said:


> I find myself putting him in his kennel with a kong simply so I can take a break.


There is nothing wrong with putting the puppy in the crate so you can go take a break.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Boy, I know the feeling. It sounds like you're overwhelmed. Your puppy is totally normal for an 8 week old, don't worry about that--but YOU are sounding overwhelmed, stressed out, and possibly a bit depressed.

If you talk to the breeder about giving him back, DON'T feel like you failed. Sometimes we feel like we are ready for something, until the reality of the day-to-day kicks in. Think about raising twins AND a puppy... and you think you're overwhelmed now! You have to think about YOU and what is best for YOU, as well as what is best for the pup. Take a deep breath and call your breeder and discuss it with them.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Paigekins said:


> I find myself putting him in his kennel with a kong simply so I can take a break.


There is absolutely nothing wrong with that. When I have a young pup, she is crated whenever I'm not interacting with her or directly supervising. She comes out to potty, play, potty, then into the crate with a toy. Out again to potty, play, potty, and back into the crate. Repeat about 10x per day. Leaving an 8 week old puppy loose in the house is just asking for trouble!


----------



## neiltus (Mar 10, 2011)

wow, you have quite a list of issues, I am going to try to help generally without knowing you personally, so don't take offense. FWIW, I have 2 young kids a 1.5yo and a 4yo, and another dog. We both work full-time + on call hours on the weekends.

1-you have heard the dogs/puppies take a lot of time/attention speech I assume? If not, search for one.

2-get the dog on a schedule/routine ASAP. Take charge. If you don't do this you will be miserable and the dog will never acclimate to your routine. My schedule is as follows, get up, train basic ob for about 8 minutes with the dogs food, go for short walk, back in crate till we are home from work. Sometimes I come home during the day to walk her. Afterwork, we train, play with family, eat, and go for a walk again. Dog is put in crate at 11 or so and stays there overnight.

3-crate train the dog, don't know what that is, search for it. The dog will whine, yelp and cry all the time. You should understand that if you respond to every noise, the dog will learn that noise = I get attention. It took us a week to teach this to a 9 week old puppy.

4-enroll in some puppy classes. Use what you learn in those classes at home. These classes are very important from a social standpoint to acclimate your dog to new surroundings, teach them to play nice with people and other dogs, and instruct you on basic OB. We do one puppy class as a group once a week and another class with a private trainer on stuff like tracking and other more advanced training.

5-if your not doing sports that use bitework you need to read some threads on bite inhibition. Very important.

6-if your dog is going to live in the same house as your cat, you might want to stop keeping them away from each other or you will have to do it for the remainder of their lives.

7-your dog likes to follow you, give them a job carrying laundry. Read threads on giving dogs a job.

8-Your dog has too many toys and there is no value associated with the toys. Your raising a spoiled brat. Have one or two toys and teach them the value of the toy. Puppies like to chew on things and make progress on chewing, they usually can't do this with a toy, but a kong with Peanut butter is great, as well as bully sticks and trachea. Go to best bully sticks and get some, they last a long time and can keep your dog busy and focused for quite some time.

9-don't control your emotions, but learn to control your expressions of emotions around the dog, don't show anger or frustration.

A lot of what your going to learn with this pup will still apply when you bring twins home. You need to take control and set a schedule or this dog is going to run your house and your life. Get some bitter apple for the stuff you don't want him to chew (I don't use this, prefer keeping them busy till they are tired). I am also not a fan of tethering a pup, too many things can go wrong...hence the crate. Put the crate somewhere that is the pup's territory when it does not watch you all day wanting to be with you.

Personally, I think a dog is great with kids, you just have to teach them boundries and respect their needs.

Also, look for some other threads on here with puppies and newborns and kids, there are quite a few bad-A** parents who do it and love it! PM them, Me and other for help and advice!


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

First...Congratulations on becoming a future mother! TWINS!...oh my goodness.
Second.....*STOP. *
You are a new mother, pregnant with twins. You have "hormones" contributing to your physical and emotional being......a puppy at this moment in your life is too much. IMO.
My personal suggestion to you is......contact the breeder that you bought your puppy from. Explain the situation and request that you be able to *return the puppy to her/him.* Perhaps the breeder will allow you to exchange the purchase price of this puppy....towards another puppy (in the future, when you are ACTUALLY ready).
Give birth to your twins first. Go through the sleepless nights, and exhausting days with them FIRST.....adding a puppy to that situation can be overwhelming to say the least. *Bad Idea*.
Give yourself AND your new family the time it needs to be properly prepared for a new puppy...which will need the same amount of attention as your small children will.
RELAX.......you are not the first person to have chosen a puppy at the worst possible time......now, you must be fair to the pup...and return him.
_*This is just my opinion......_


----------



## Paigekins (Jun 15, 2011)

Thank you everyone... I really do mean well. And I want this to work so bad. Maybe I just feel bad that I need to kennel him so often. He's never peed or pooped in his kennel (knock on wood) and I do walk him. I try to let him play outside as much as possible, but I worry about bringing him on regular walks because he's not fully vaccinated. He's enrolled in puppy class, but it doesn't start until next month. I think I'm going to get an ex-pen. I'll see how that works... and I'll be honest with all of you, I really don't think the breeder is going to want him back. It sounded to me like she was having a hard time selling the puppies to begin with, along with another breeder that I was in contact with who kept hounding me until I told her I really wasn't going to buy a puppy.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

There is NOTHING wrong with crating/confining the puppy. When I have a pup I generally have a large crate AND an expen setup (both have toys and chews). On average my pup spends about one hour in for every half our out. That might work out more like 1.5 hours playing in the yard and then 3 hours in the crate. My pup is not OUT of his confinement unless I am actively playing with him or training him. If I need to get stuff done, in he goes. Puppies need exercise but they all sleep a LOT.

A lot of people get lucky and their dog has low energy and is very quiet in the crate from the beginning but most of us have to basically crate-break the dogs. They will cry and throw fits but don't give in. Trust me, the faster you get the puppy on a schedule and being calm in the crate the easier your life will me. 

When the pup is confined, don't tip-toe around. I made this mistake with my dog Nikon. If he was sleeping I was afraid to move. After a while I thought he was crate trained but he would wake up and throw a fit if we made a noise. Now with pups I do everything I want including vacuuming while they are confined.

My puppies were not that interested in Kongs at first but they all loved bully sticks. I'd get the big braided ones. They are not cheap but last like a week for a little puppy. I'd throw them away once they got down to like 3" so the pup wouldn't choke.

Your pup sounds absolutely normal to me and I think we all get to a point where we wonder if we made a mistake and whether we are up for this puppy thing.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Paigekins said:


> Thank you everyone... I really do mean well. And I want this to work so bad. Maybe I just feel bad that I need to kennel him so often. He's never peed or pooped in his kennel (knock on wood) and I do walk him. I try to let him play outside as much as possible, but I worry about bringing him on regular walks because he's not fully vaccinated.


Yes, he shouldn't be going too many places until he's had at least two Parvo vaccines. 

Don't feel bad about kenneling him! It's necessary for his potty training and YOUR sanity.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Is there any chance at calling the breeder and asking them to take the puppy back?


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

Oy... I had my post all written out then it got deleted. 

Short version:

Most of us have had moments where we have no idea what drove us to get a new puppy. Puppies are hard!
I knew how hard it was and decided to get a puppy 2 years after my first one. After the honey moon phase was over, I was seriously wondering why I was such a masochist. 

We all need a break from them; they are super high energy and will get increasingly crazier the more tired they get. Putting them in their kennel/crate is definitely the best option when you need a break. This teaches them a number of things: 1. Being crazy in the house means I have to go take a nap. 2. Teaches them to have an off button in the house. 3. My crate is a safe place where I can sleep comfortably with no one to bother me. 4. I must be quiet in the crate before I can be let out.

Nobody is judging you; you have gotten some great advice. Your best chance is to arm yourself with tons puppy behavior knowledge/how to react to it.

All that said, if you feel as if you can't handle the tremendous task of training, socialization, more training, more socialization, puppy biting, and potty training ahead of you, your best bet is to carefully re-home your puppy.
Your pup will not accommodate your lack of exercising him when the babies come. He will drive you up the wall if he does not get enough exercise and you may end up resenting him. If you feel you are up to the task, then by all means rant away; we're here to listen and give you pep talks. For the sake of the puppy though, you really need to think hard about this. 
He has way better chances of being adopted while he is still young. 
If you don't feel comfortable re-homing him yourself, talk to his breeder to make sure you are not in violation of your contract and ask your local rescue if they can help you find a responsible person to adopt him.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Ok, now I have read your entire post -- I got to the part where you are pregnant with twins. 

I am not going to knock you down. In my post in chat room, Very Worried, I describe my sister's pregnancy and birth of Gwen. her water broke at 23 weeks, the baby got an infection and came at 25 weeks. I think she is eleven weeks old, and in step down now. She still is not due to be here. She has had brain bleeds, and they have confirmed some brain damage, which may be something to do with the right side of the body, might get cerebal palsy down the line. She has had two tubes shoved in her chest, most babies who get one tube die. She has MRSA, emphasema, pneumonia, and some retinal damage that may cause her to be blind because of the levels of oxygen she has needed. But the baby is doing remarkably well, and we are looking forward to her coming home. But she will not be allowed visitors when she is home for two years. The other baby will not be able to go to daycare, it looks like my sister will have to quit her job. 

I AM trying to scare you. Twins often come early. Pregnancy is not generally the best time to make life decisions, with hormones going every which way. But you need to do what is right for the babies right now. I LOVE dogs am a breeder and care about puppies. 

From a breeder's perspective, that puppy is at the perfect age right now to place. If you hang on to this puppy due to guilt or shame for another eight or ten weeks, he will still be placeable, but it will be much harder. 

I wish you luck, and pray you do not go through with your babies what my sister is, but they are the most important thing in the world right now. Please put the puppy in good hands. I hope there is a rescue if the breeder is an idiot.


----------



## s14roller (Nov 18, 2010)

2 things:

1 - it sounds like you are stressed with handling this right now. As others have said, maybe consider the fact that it's not the right time (although when is it really the right time?)

2 - I read your post and had one word for you...CRATE.

I have NEVER had an issue with my pup destroying something because when she is out playing with us, she interacts and we have an eye on her. When we are doing chores or can't keep an eye on her, she goes to her crate. I'm expecting that she will need to be about 1 y/o before she can be trusted to roam freely...and even that might be too liberal.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

robinhuerta said:


> First...Congratulations on becoming a future mother! TWINS!...oh my goodness.
> Second.....*STOP. *
> You are a new mother, pregnant with twins. You have "hormones" contributing to your physical and emotional being......a puppy at this moment in your life is too much. IMO.
> My personal suggestion to you is......contact the breeder that you bought your puppy from. Explain the situation and request that you be able to *return the puppy to her/him.* Perhaps the breeder will allow you to exchange the purchase price of this puppy....towards another puppy (in the future, when you are ACTUALLY ready).
> ...


Agree with this!
And just wait until the twins are born and the puppy is 6 months old. At 6 months, your puppy will need more exercise than now. At least little puppies sleep. 6-12 months, nope. No naps for them.


----------



## stealthq (May 1, 2011)

I also have to agree with Robin. At this point in my life, I've seen nearly all my friends have their first babies (all healthy, yay!) - some have two already, though none have had twins. All were absolutely exhausted and overwhelmed in the first couple of months caring for their new infants despite having friends, husbands, their own parents and in some cases, their husband's parents chomping at the bit to give mom a break and help out. I cannot imagine what their lives would have been like with a 6mo. old puppy to look after as well!


----------



## EJQ (May 13, 2003)

So far it sounds as though you have a very typical puppy on your hands. The biggest problem that I can see (even though you have had many pets) is your failure to do your homework and your lack of experience. I hate to say it but your learning curve is so steep that I think you should contact the breeder ASAP - the breeder should take him back. Good Luck!!


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Paigekins said:


> and I'll be honest with all of you, I really don't think the breeder is going to want him back. It sounded to me like she was having a hard time selling the puppies to begin with, along with another breeder that I was in contact with who kept hounding me until I told her I really wasn't going to buy a puppy.


Uh oh.  It sounds like you picked the wrong breeder. You could try contacting rescue, if you feel you bit off more than you can chew.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

EJQ said:


> So far it sounds as though you have a very typical puppy on your hands. The biggest problem that I can see (even though you have had many pets) is your failure to do your homework and your lack of experience. I hate to say it but your learning curve is so steep that I think you should contact the breeder ASAP - the breeder should take him back. Good Luck!!


Excuse me, I'm sorry, she hasn't contacted the breeder yet. She said she doesn't think the breeder will take the puppy back...


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Won't take puppy back because "no financial refund"....or won't take back puppy period?.....there's a difference.
Th OP may not be able to receive a financial refund regardless.....but most "breeders" will at least take their puppy back.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Please at least call and try to have the breeder take the puppy back.

If the breeder will not take the pup back, maybe someone knows of a rescue in your area.


----------



## rustilldown (Mar 9, 2011)

All I can say is it DOES get better. I begged my wife for two years to get a puppy, one day I saw what would become our new family addition, and she said we could go look and if she was good, bring her home. 

Little did I really understand what it takes. No amount of research can prepare you for the real thing. Sleepless nights, clean up pee/poo, nipping. HAHA! I was miserable that first week. I love dogs but had never had a puppy. Long story short she is the love our of lives. Now at 6 months we see what all the hard work is turning into.

As people have eluded to, get her in a crate at anytime you cannot be 100% engaged. She will learn quick. Our pup was in a crate for 8 hours day after her 3rd day home. I did break it into 4 hour blocks by coming home for lunch. The only downside was her peeing in the crate for the first 2 or 3 weeks… DO NOT let her out at all if she is whining. I would say start with 10-15 min and make it a little longer as you can. It will give you time to rest and the puppy time to adjust. I also see the crate as tool to let them understand that you are in charge, but it HAS to ALWAYS be a positive environment. Emma literally loves her crate. She knows when I have to leave for work because of our routine and I don't need to tell her anymore to go in. Same thing at bed time. But she does receive treats upon getting in with the door open, then another treat as I close the door. I will never stop this because this way she always knows it is a good environment. Also I would say never let her get away with anything. There were plenty of times she did not want to go in, but she had to understand that when I said “crate up” that it was time to go in. Just make sure to give her treats and give her tons of praise whether she goes in on her own, or if you have to set her in. 

I can't say anything for being pregnant and having a puppy though. I would say you need to make a decision on what to do and never look back. Everyone here is so nice and will support you in whatever decision you make!! You came to the right place.


----------



## neiltus (Mar 10, 2011)

selzer said:


> Ok, now I have read your entire post -- I got to the part where you are pregnant with twins.
> 
> I am not going to knock you down. In my post in chat room, Very Worried, I describe my sister's pregnancy and birth of Gwen. her water broke at 23 weeks, the baby got an infection and came at 25 weeks. I think she is eleven weeks old, and in step down now. She still is not due to be here. She has had brain bleeds, and they have confirmed some brain damage, which may be something to do with the right side of the body, might get cerebal palsy down the line. She has had two tubes shoved in her chest, most babies who get one tube die. She has MRSA, emphasema, pneumonia, and some retinal damage that may cause her to be blind because of the levels of oxygen she has needed. But the baby is doing remarkably well, and we are looking forward to her coming home. But she will not be allowed visitors when she is home for two years. The other baby will not be able to go to daycare, it looks like my sister will have to quit her job.
> 
> ...


I cannot believe you are posting stuff like this and then saying you are trying to scare her. I frankly find this insulting.

If ANYONE were to make puppy / family decisions with the worry that a situation like this were in play, well, that is not how a rational person responds. It is ok to realize that the OP has a LOT of work and responsibility ahead and that her needs, feelings and emotions come second to a dog and kids, but to introduce a scenario that has the probability of 3 z-values away from the norm of actually happening. Wow...just wow. Your post has the same smell saying to a pregnant woman...'you look heavy'. I say this respectfully.

My wife and I both work in Pediatric care scenario where we are needed 24 hours. If every parent managed having children based on the fears that you are communicating...well. Sad.

I know countless children with unique needs. Many of them have puppies, dogs, cats, siblings, parents that travel with work, etc. I have a very close friend who has 6 children and the last one spent 14 months in the hospital. You support those people not threaten them with every possible 'it can go wrong' scenario.

To the OP...well, you need to learn to crate and take the emotions of "the puppy is whining" and "I feel bad about him needing..." out of the picture. Just like with kids, mom comes first. The puppy will love and respect you regardless of if it spends 12.2 hours vs 10.4 hours in a crate (mine (3mos) spends about 14 of 24 hour fyi). You need to simply ask yourself if your cut out for this, if yes, start reading and understanding the steps you need to make to have a stable, confident, happy, healthy dog.

As far as parvo...well, 2 vaccs and get the dog out and socialize. Personally my dog was at puppy class with one vac a week earlier under the belt. Bacteria and viruses live everywhere. I know people who have went through parvo issues with front and back yard exposure (avoid the dog parks). You should use common sense and not exceed your level of comfort.


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

There has been some wonderful advice given already. 

I will say I wasn't pregnant and I felt a lot of what you are feeling after I brought home my puppy. LOL She would go outside and pee...then 10 minutes pee again in the house. I agree...don't feel bad about crating your puppy when you feel frustrated. We have all been there too. 

For the longest time, I thought Uschi didn't care of I scolded her when she did something wrong....didn't faze her at all. But now...I just have to look at her a certain way and she knows she did wrong. Your puppy is perfectly normal. 

And yes...it does get better.  Hang in there and good luck with your twins and your puppy!


----------



## jennyp (Jun 18, 2011)

Oh I know EXACTLY how you feel!! I went through the very same emotions when I brought home my GSD puppy. I had never owned a dog before and when I imagined having one, I only thought of the good things like companionship and cuddling. I WAS NOT prepared for the craziness that goes along with having an 8 week old puppy. He was going to the bathroom all over the apartment, he was running around like crazy but the worst thing was the biting. Every time I moved he would attack my ankles and hands. It was very overwhelming for me. I'm in the same situation you're in with my husband not being home much. I was unemployed when we first got Brody. My husband works a day job but he's also in 3 bands so he's home for an hour after work before he's off to rehearsal. So I was home alone all the time with a puppy that was giving me extreme anxiety attacks. I felt very helpless because I didn't know what to do to make him stop biting me. It got so bad that after only 2 (very long) weeks, I was a wreck and wanted to give him back to the breeder. I was feeling the same as you. I thought I had made a very big mistake. But thankfully my sister also has a dog and she gave me her crate training schedule. Following a timed out schedule, I would put him in the crate for a few hours at a time at throughout the day. THIS SAVED ME!!! I can't even tell you. Do not feel bad about crating him. Dogs are den animals and actually feel safe in small spaces. Plus this is a potty training tool because dogs won't soil their space. After going through this myself I would advice you to try and just push through this hard time. IT DOES GET BETTER!!!! Your pup is still too young for training but try going to see a trainer for some tips on how to reign him in when he's getting too crazy. Our trainer suggested we keep his leash on all the time even indoors and showed us how to use it to make corrections. THIS SAVED MY SANITY INSTANTLY. It didn't solve all the problems but it made them manageable. Also, get involved in puppy kindergarden as soon as he's old enough which is 12 weeks. After many emotional talks, my husband and I decided we couldn't give Brody up before at least trying puppy class. Brody is almost 6 months now and he's very well behaved!! So please stick with it at least a few more weeks so you can see if classes help. They did for us and now I look at Brody and can't imagine giving him up.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

neiltus said:


> I cannot believe you are posting stuff like this and then saying you are trying to scare her. I frankly find this insulting.
> 
> If ANYONE were to make puppy / family decisions with the worry that a situation like this were in play, well, that is not how a rational person responds. It is ok to realize that the OP has a LOT of work and responsibility ahead and that her needs, feelings and emotions come second to a dog and kids, but to introduce a scenario that has the probability of 3 z-values away from the norm of actually happening. Wow...just wow. Your post has the same smell saying to a pregnant woman...'you look heavy'. I say this respectfully.
> 
> ...


This IS what my sister is going through right now. And because she is, I see so many others who have and are as well. It is not so out of the ordinary as we think. My parents are leaving now to go up to the hospital for this evening right now. I did not say this to be insulting. I said it because even if these babies are not early, as twins often are, it is not going to be easy to take care of two infants and a puppy that needs a lot of attention, socialization training and care. 

Maybe if everything goes right it will not be impossible. But will the puppy really get a good foundation, plenty of training, socialization, etc.? Every moment they are going to be focused on raising the two infants. This is probably the worst time to get a puppy.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

I can't imagine getting twins down for a nap.... FINALLY.... and then the puppy feels the need to start barking right at that moment. 

It was bad enough with just one child who would not sleep.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

I don't have time to read through the entire thread.... OP, you have received some good advice on this thread and many opinions. Only you know what *you* can handle at this point and 6 months into the future. I, too, was very overwhelmed when I brought home my first puppy (and she was already 3 months old!) and I was single and working so all my free time was with her. I can't imagine the pressure you feel and how worried you must be with those (double) pregnancy hormones going on.

I, too, think that it would be best for everyone involved to find the puppy another home but only you can decide. If the person you bought him from will not take him back, please contact local rescues to help you place him in a home that can help him grow to his full potential.

If you decide to keep the pup, I hope that you will do some extensive training before the babies come to help minimize any issues then. I also hope that you will stick around here and find out what a truly supportive community this can be because we all share a common love of GSDs. 

Please, though, if you do decide to keep him. Make it a lifetime committment. He would be very easy to place now since he is so young but the older they get, the harder it is to rehome (not impossible, just harder). Best of Luck and please keep us updated! Oh, and Congrats on the pregnancy!!!

(To everyone else: Let's please try to keep personal arguments out of this and focus on helping this woman make a sound decision for her, the babies and the puppy. Thank you.)


----------



## jennyp (Jun 18, 2011)

I just re read your post and feel I need to address one last thing- At first, I felt like I didn't like my puppy either. I felt horribly guilty about this. I expected to take my puppy home and feel an instant bond with him but I felt nothing. He was just this thing living in my house with me. And after a day with him the only thing I felt was crazy. I wanted to leave, I didn't want to be with him at all and I was very disappointed in myself for feeling this way. All I can tell you is that creating a bond between you and your puppy takes time but it WILL happen. This is new to both of you. Just do your best to relax and have comfort in knowing that you're not alone.


----------



## neiltus (Mar 10, 2011)

selzer said:


> This IS what my sister is going through right now. And because she is, I see so many others who have and are as well. It is not so out of the ordinary as we think. My parents are leaving now to go up to the hospital for this evening right now. I did not say this to be insulting. I said it because even if these babies are not early, as twins often are, it is not going to be easy to take care of two infants and a puppy that needs a lot of attention, socialization training and care.
> 
> Maybe if everything goes right it will not be impossible. But will the puppy really get a good foundation, plenty of training, socialization, etc.? Every moment they are going to be focused on raising the two infants. This is probably the worst time to get a puppy.


Everyone has different levels of ability, function and stress levels. I don't know where the OP stands on this. I don't and will not discount her ability to care for kids and dog/s without knowing her. I am sorry if I sounded harsh to you...I just don't buy the 'your pregnant and can't do this' crap. My wife has read this thread and laughed. She saw patients 2-weeks after her c-section and the OB who did the section was less than a month out of her own delivery.

you do what you gotta do in life...nothing less...

I don't think it is far fetched (sorry for the pun) for her to be able to 'do' this....sorry. She just needs to get on a schedule, get a thick skin, and take command of the situation. A puppy is not much different than a child. There is a learning curve. It is hard, you will loose sleep, and you might not have enough free time to sit down and watch an episode of american idol or glee. But, your kids and family will be rewarded.

I MISSED not having a puppy. I LOVE teaching them, spending time with them. My 4 year old is going to class with us and learning how to handle this dog. We have a very high drive, wired pup. And it bit, sheds, craps, pees, smells, etc.

And it is no worse than any other dog or kid, ONCE YOU PUT IT ON A SCHEDULE.

Also, just as a heads up, has your sister looked into any needs care for her child. Where I live (and have lived) there was daycare for children with the issues mentioned. I know it exists in Western New York and in Dallas, so she might want to put her ear to the ground on this.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

OP, i've been where you are only i wasnt pregnant with twins or have a brand spanking new hyper into everything puppy. I was overwhelmed by my husband being deployed, my 2 year old daughter into everything and helping our two adult dogs get into everything and we'd just brought a litter of 11 puppies 3 days in the car to find homes for them from NC to CO where i would be living with my inlaws while my husband was deployed for who knew how long at the time. I was stressed, extremely overwhelmed and pregnant with my son and not only taking care of my daughter and trying to keep up with my two dogs who demanded a lot of my time, on top of cleaning up after 11 puppies while trying to find homes for them from our previous roommates oops litter that they didnt care about and doctors appointments. For one of my dogs, crating him was the best possible option I had for him when he started driving me out of my mind. Its a lot of work just being pregnant and trying to control your emotions that have gone all kinds of wonky no thanks to the horomones. All those new aches and the swollen feet if you spend even a minute too long just thinking about standing and taking a walk much less doing it. I honestly have no idea how i managed it all. I can also honestly say that crate training will be your best friend ever. I dont know how i would have managed my Shasta when i brought her home, despite her being one of those freakishly low energy GSDs, without being able to crate her when i needed time without the kids AND the dogs under my feet all the time. My cats dont even let me go to the bathroom alone. Training your puppy from the start, even just the basic sit and down can help immensely. There are TONS of great videos on Youtube that you can watch that can help you work on training a puppy even before those obedience classes start. There are more people on this site with more knowledge and years experience with this breed alone that i'm sure would have no problems giving you tons of ideas to help ease some of the puppy issues. It doesnt sound like your breeder is real great and it happens. 

Obedience class can help. Getting him out for walks can help him and you. Crate train. Ignore the screaming and hollering and dont EVER let him out when he's carrying on like a fool in there. He must be absolutely silent before he's allowed out. Stick him in there with a kong with some nice yummy peanut butter treats to occupy him or a braided bully stick. 

Feel free to PM me. I remember very clearly that stressed out overwhelmed feeling very well and my son just turned 2. If you need to rant or vent, i'm available. Its tough. Perhaps sitting down and actually writing out a visual routine/schedule for you and your puppy, it may help. basically plan out the normal routine that you do and leave room for adjustments because of doctors appointments and what not. If you have family who have well adjusted, pup friendly adult dogs (bigger prefered as puppies dont generally acknowledge dogs being smaller than they are and can seriously hurt a little ankle biter accidentally), maybe you can arrange some days they can play together. 

As far as your cat goes... They live in the same house. They have to learn to co-exist but they wont do that if you keep them seperated. Allow your cat to correct the puppy when he gets too personal and obnoxious. He'll learn the cat is not a toy and doesnt want to play as disappointing as it will be for him. You also have to be prepared to correct your puppy when he gets obnoxious with your cat as well. As your puppy gets bigger, he'll learn from corrections from you AND your cat that, he has to behave but the cat doesnt want to be friends. Your cat will also learn how to behave around the puppy/dog. He'll learn that if he moves slow, he's least likely to attract the unwanted attention. You also have to remember to correct your cat. The hissing/growling and puppy slapping can only be allowed for so long. When he gets upity about the puppy just being there and starts throwing a fit, correct him. When the puppy starts being a brat with the cat, you correct the puppy but when the cat is being the brat you correct the cat. They'll figure it out.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

neiltus said:


> Everyone has different levels of ability, function and stress levels. I don't know where the OP stands on this. I don't and will not discount her ability to care for kids and dog/s without knowing her. I am sorry if I sounded harsh to you...I just don't buy the 'your pregnant and can't do this' crap. My wife has read this thread and laughed. She saw patients 2-weeks after her c-section and the OB who did the section was less than a month out of her own delivery.
> 
> you do what you gotta do in life...nothing less...
> 
> ...


We have heard about a daycare center that is specifically for premies. There will be many physical therapists and special needs type appointments. My sister needed to tell her workplace by today whether or not she was coming back. She is a CPA and a MBA and is very worried about not being able to work, but at the same time, she will have to take off to take the baby for what it may need, and there is just so much to consider at this point it is not really a good place in this thread to consider it all. 

My older sister has two four year olds. They are not twins. She got them when they were 10 months and 1 year. They are both still in car-seats. Now, I am pretty easy with her kids -- better than her nanny who did have them every day, now she has them Saturdays, and I have Sundays. When I take them some where, no way could I take a dog along. 

One time, I took them to the park and brought Rushie, who was about 3 years old, (last summer) a therapy dog, titled, and had been in training classes since he was ten weeks old. NEVER AGAIN. Maybe because the kids are not mine, I am not with them 24/7. But having the dog there, that was one hand completely occupied the entire time. 

I think it is possible if everything goes good to be pregnant, have the baby or babies, and raise a puppy at the same time. I have certainly never done it. Kids are tons harder than puppies. Puppies you can put in a crate with their kong. But it sounds overwhelming. And no way is the puppy going to get a lot of socialization. When there is young child and one young dog, you have two hands, one for the leash and one for the child's hand. If you have two, yes you can figure out something, but most likely it will be the kids you take and do with. And experiences for the puppy will be harder to find time and sanity for. 

We often tell people not to do two puppies at once -- much harder, twice the work, more than twice the work, double socialization, double the training. Each pup will not get as much training/socialization/attention.

My feeling is that if she keeps the puppy, he is going to be competing with the babies for attention, etc, and while he will not get enough, he will be taking some of the time they will desperately need for the twins. Finding this out when the dog is an eight or ten month old teenager, is going to make it so much more difficult to get him a new situation if they feel they must. Now is a better time. 

I agree that getting the puppy on a schedule and using crates and baby gates will get you half-way home. The pup cannot chew the couch if he cannot get to the couch. Training will build the bond with the puppy and the mother, and will make everything a lot easier when her hands are even fuller than they are now. 

But I think it will still be very hard to manage. 

I never considered getting them to sleep. My dad had my younger sister's baby who is the devil to put down, he had her fall asleep listening to the music, when someone came to the door, and Cujo let off his ear splitting welcome -- so much for the nap. 

There is a lot to consider.


----------



## Mom2Shaman (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi. Simple answer. Your pup is being a normal pup. It's also normal to have a postpartum puppy feeling, esp. if you are pregnant. Puppyhood is pretty intense. Also, puppyhood leaves pretty rapidly. Only a few months before the super neediness reduces and you find an young adult looking at you.

There really is only one consideration -- are you willing to stick it out a bit til the pup grows up? If the answer is no because of the twins and all the work that will entail and possible safety issues with a young dog and infants, look for someone who can help you find a good home for the little one and focus on the children and your health. If the answer is yes, I WANT this dog, I can't envision anyone but me raising this pup, then hang on, it will get better. This too shall pass.

Having said that, my new pup does exactly everything you said (or did do it, we are a little further along and have passed a lot of that). When I waffled, I looked at him and said to myself puppyhood is over quick. Just a few months and then I will have a lifetime with him. I cried too one night when my husband wasn't home. The pup licked my face when I did. Sure, there's the crate and lots of exercise going inside and outside with him and teaching him cats are not toys and trying to keep his little mind busy and making him a functional adult and not a beastie. It's a process. Last night the little one slept all night on my bed with me and it was great. This past weekend we went to the lake and I loved seeing him play and learn. I am thrilled he is clearly holding his pee better now. We aren't done, but it is easing up.

Since you said you wanted a pep talk, you CAN do it if you just breathe and be patient. You'll get there. However, there is also no shame in finding newborn twins and a young adult dog too much to handle.

Strength to you -- whichever decision.


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

Paigekins, 
I am so sorry. Puppies are stressful. My husband was home with me 24/7 the first three weeks we had Havoc and there were still times that I was in tears and he was frustrated. The biting, the interrupted sleep, the constant vigilance. Havoc is now 6 and half months old and he is a full member of the family. He has a strict schedule and that makes it so much easier. I know when he's napping, I know when he needs exercise. The crate makes schedules pretty easy. You should not feel bad about crating him with a kong when you need to get something done. I found that it helped to include Havs in chores--it takes twice as long but can be fun. For instance, I fold laundry on my bed and talk to/play/train with Havoc at the same time. He can't jump off the bed so I give him approved toys while warning him away from socks and undies. The same thing with gardening, I distract him from what I'm doing (digging) by filling his pool and throwing toys. Everything takes longer and things aren't quite as tidy as pre-Havoc but he makes up for it.

That said, you sound overwhelmed. It may not be the right time for a pup--what with the advent of twins. You sound like a very nice person and responsible owner and I'm sure that if you choose to rehome--you will find the best possible place for Zeph. 

I wish you luck and strength in making this decision.


----------



## neiltus (Mar 10, 2011)

blehmannwa said:


> Paigekins,
> I am so sorry. Puppies are stressful. My husband was home with me 24/7 the first three weeks we had Havoc and there were still times that I was in tears and he was frustrated. The biting, the interrupted sleep, the constant vigilance. Havoc is now 6 and half months old and he is a full member of the family. He has a strict schedule and that makes it so much easier. I know when he's napping, I know when he needs exercise. The crate makes schedules pretty easy. You should not feel bad about crating him with a kong when you need to get something done. I found that it helped to include Havs in chores--it takes twice as long but can be fun. For instance, I fold laundry on my bed and talk to/play/train with Havoc at the same time. He can't jump off the bed so I give him approved toys while warning him away from socks and undies. The same thing with gardening, I distract him from what I'm doing (digging) by filling his pool and throwing toys. Everything takes longer and things aren't quite as tidy as pre-Havoc but he makes up for it.
> 
> That said, you sound overwhelmed. It may not be the right time for a pup--what with the advent of twins. You sound like a very nice person and responsible owner and I'm sure that if you choose to rehome--you will find the best possible place for Zeph.
> ...


Inclusion is excellent advise, as well as 'everything takes longer'. 

Mom / Dad can learn a lot from this pup. And it will help them in a few weeks quite a bit...(assuming they are new parents)


----------



## MicheleMarie (Mar 29, 2011)

it sounds like you are home alot which is good for your pup. pups LOVE routines!! a routine will also make your life easier. routine feeding, walks, and going outside will help the puppy and you!


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

I see a lot of posting here but not much from the OP. There is some really good advice and support here ... and other stuff too. You can see from the above that your timing for getting a puppy is not great and if you have 6 weeks left before babies come you might want to consider giving up the pup. If your husband is helping out a LOT that is one consideration. If this is your first pregnancy ( I didn't read all the posts) then my opinion is that you timed getting puppy poorly. Puppies are a lot of work, but babies are a LOT of work, especially 2 !!! You may think you know what fatigue is but you are about to learn a whole new level of fatigue. Rehome or return the puppy and wait for a time when you will be able to devote a couple months or more to the proper upbringing of a dog.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Liesje said:


> There is NOTHING wrong with crating/confining the puppy.


Ditto that! :thumbup: Puppies are a TON of work and take up loads of time and attention. Even without being pregnant and expecting twins (yikes!), it can be overwhelming at times. You have to watch them every second until they're housebroken and past the chewing everything phase, or you confine them if you can't do that right then.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

my first question was why would the breeder sell a pup to a situation that was pretty well doomed to fail . Give me the cash, get your dog , don't let the door hit you on the way out ! They were glad to get one less pup to look after ! 

Contact them , return the pup at an age where it is still easy for them to sell it .

Have you had a talk with your doctor ? I bet you anything he will advise you to lessen your load . Stress equals high blood pressure equals early admittance to hospital for enforced rest . Not worth the risk to you or your children.

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

First congrats on being pregnant with twins! 

Take a step back and take a few deep breaths. It will get better. Try getting the puppy on a schedule remember you said its only been 10 days. Crates are great for puppies. It provies a safe shelter for them to rest in and also helps in poddy training, and separation training. If you need to crate your new puppy dont feel bad its good for him and you. Even if you need to do 15-20 mins every hour until hes a bit older. This way when you take him out bring him immed outside to poddy. They want to go to the bathroom alot when they are little always bring them out after eating and wakng up. 
As for the chewing its natural hes growing, teething etc. Give him things that are of more interest than household items. Put him in his crate with a good raw bone or a frozen kong of peanut butter. Then teach him to go to his dog bed in the room with a chew toy as well. We have dog beds in our tv room and our 2 always chew on their beds we dont allow it anywhere else start teaching him chewing on things means on his bed.

Exercise, exercise, exercise. Its ok if hes outside barking during the day. Hes a baby he has to learn sometimes hes alone or sometimes "mom" has to go inside quickly. If your back yard is fenced or you have a run start by doing 2-3 mins alone but watching him, then increase the time as he gets older. This way hes exerting some energy but your teaching him its ok to be on your own and to enjyo outside. 

Look around at local pet stores or vets for dog walkers, or petsitters who can also come for play time /walk time during the day to give you a break. This way you get a break from puppy duty and the puppy gets out. Start small walks but not far until hes had all his vaccines.

Take time for yourself and don't over stress bc your babies are in super number one need right now while they are growing. If you need help ask for it. Find friends, family, pet sitters, etc to help you out with puppy duty or house duty. There is no shame in asking others for help ESP bc your carrying twins. Your hormones are on overdrive from the pregnancy and may be on overload from the puppy. Enjoy him for what he is a puppy and laugh, and enjoy him. Hes gonna do these things untill hes a few months old just relax it will get better.

If after trying you still feel overwhelmed and its affecting your health and your babies health then re-home and try again. OR find a family,friend or foster to care for the puppy until after the babies are born and things settle down. If all else fails call the breeder, or a rescue and wait until the babies are born, and older before trying again.

Most of all good luck, stay healthy and breath and laugh and enjoy being pregnant, and enjoy your puppy.


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

Don't worry too much, your emotional now and this will get the best of you... the best advice i can get you is CRATE!!!!!! if you have to do laundry or dishes, put the puppy in the crate and he will not be able to get into any danger. also, this crate needs to be big enough for him to stand up, lay down and turn around, this way he will learn to hold his bladder. You just got him, he is not going to be potty trained over night. also rewarding is good, make sure if he does go bathroom outside that he knows you are really happy about it. If you do put him in the crate and he crys, that is completely normal, he will be used to it after a while. it really is a good thing for him to have, dia loves her crate, (she has upgraded to an extra large crate) and she eats and sleeps in there. 
another thing, bitter apple spray or just some water with lemon juice. spray it where puppy is not supposed to chew and it should help.
I promise it will get better, but it will take a lot of work. 
hope this helps.


----------



## dazedtrucker (May 2, 2011)

I have 5 kids and 1 step kid...IMO, you would have to be a superhero with hired help to handle a GSD puppy and newborn twins.  I wouldn't be ashamed, rack this up to hormones, ditch the guilt...find the pup a home and try again when you feel you can handle it. I waited til my last one was 3 before taking on a pup. Good luck to you, and congrats!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

ok, get a grip, you and the husband. train and socialize everyday
and don't make excuses why you can't. make reasons why you can.
you have to sacrifice everyday. once you do it for a while
it becomes routine. you can have children and pup and both
the children and the pup will grow up to just fine. you can do it.
it's not hard. you have to be consistant. find a puppy and then move on to trainer. figure out what type of dog you want and work in that direction. don't wimp out, don't blame the pup. you and your husband
are this together. good luck with the new pup.


----------



## Smith3 (May 12, 2008)

GSD puppies are a lot of work. It gets easier, but not right away.

IMO the Leerbug suggestion of "Tie the dog to you with a 6' leash" is word to live by. It helped us an astounding about. I wouldn't raise another puppy without doing this. They simply can't do anything if they are within your reach. Do it, it is a pain, but do it.


----------



## Paigekins (Jun 15, 2011)

Hello again all,

Thank you all for your kindness and your advice. After talking to my husband and crying some more , we've decided that the best option is to rehome Zephyr. It's the best for all involved parties.

I'm so incredibly depressed about it, but all I can think about is if it's so hard now, what's it going to be like when the babies come?

So here's my question: I'll contact the breeder tomorrow, but if she won't take him back (which I'm guessing will be the answer), what should I do? I really don't want to do craigslist because I don't know who the heck the puppy will be going to. I could do a shelter... but I'm so afraid of who they'll place him with.

I'm terrified that I'm not doing the right thing, even though I know I am. I'm not interested in getting any money back. I just want him to go to a really good home where they can care for him the way I can't. Anyone know of anyone looking for a white GSD in the Minnesota area?

Please help.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Paigekins said:


> Hello again all,
> 
> Thank you all for your kindness and your advice. After talking to my husband and crying some more , we've decided that the best option is to rehome Zephyr. It's the best for all involved parties.
> 
> ...


 
I would say, if you were closer to me, I would take him. My other two would have a ball wearing his little butt out and I've got a couple people I know out here that having been asking for help finding a puppy/adult. I wish you the best of luck. Contacting a breed rescue would be in your best interest in rehoming him if the breeder refuses to take him back. It wont hurt to wait a little while before adding a puppy. Perhaps, if you really want a dog, you might be able to find a well behaved adult through a rescue or breeder that is also kid friendly. Something to consider for later.


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

I'd try a breed rescue or craigslist or an old fashioned classified ad. Insist on references and do a home visit. Charge something...the right person will come along.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Also check with your vet, clients sometimes lose a dog, or are looking for another and will tell their vets.

I also would try a breed rescue, even local AC, they may know of someone.

I'd be leery of craigslist, I just wouldn't 'post' a dog on there, you never know.

And I definately agree,,,do a personal check, vet check AND home check !! Very important...Also if you received registration papers on the dog,,I would NOT hand them over until he's neutered..INSIST on a neuter agreement..Even if you have to, I would say "give me XXX dollars and when you show proof of neutering I will give you reg papers AND refund XXX dollars"


----------



## Paigekins (Jun 15, 2011)

Just posted this:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...zephyr-male-almost-9-weeks-old-white-gsd.html


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

No luck getting in contact with the breeder?


----------



## Paigekins (Jun 15, 2011)

Still trying... There was no contract, so I'm trying other things in the meantime.


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

You are doing the right thing, puppies are a lot of work. I can't even begin to imagine where you will get your energy/time when your babies are born AND take care of a puppy. 

Odin is almost 6 months old and still a lot work, thankfully, we have a pool and have him swim to tire him out during the day. Not counting the hours we do for training. 

You will know when you are ready to have another gsd. You are being fair to the puppy by giving him away to a home that can devote time to him to do whatever, that's love.

Goodluck with your twins!


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

You probably feel some relief just having made a decision. But I know how hard it is to have to rehome a pet, there's always a feeling of guilt and shame and a feeling of failure... but don't beat yourself up, you're making a decision that is better both for you and the pup.


----------



## Paigekins (Jun 15, 2011)

Breeder won't take back the puppy.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Paigekins said:


> Breeder won't take back the puppy.


Now you know... next time, choose another breeder.  Ethical, reputable breeders will take back any dog they've bred at any time, for any reason.


----------



## Paigekins (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm so very ashamed of myself. But now... knowing the breeder won't take him back... makes me not want to give him back.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Paigekins said:


> I'm so very ashamed of myself.


Please don't be. Although we all preach about buying from "responsible" breeders, many of us on here bought our first dog from a BYB (I'm guilty of it). You did nothing wrong by opening your heart to a puppy regardless of where he came from and now that you know better, you can do better next time.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

gsdraven said:


> Please don't be. Although we all preach about buying from "responsible" breeders, many of us on here bought our first dog from a BYB (I'm guilty of it). You did nothing wrong by opening your heart to a puppy regardless of where he came from and now that you know better, you can do better next time.


Exactly!

I bought my boy from a BYB, I dont regret him, I only regret giving my money to his breeder.

I have been on this forum for over a year, I am more educated now, I know the difference between a reputable breeder and a BYB and I will always buy from a reputable breeder from now on.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Paigekins you are more responsible (a good thing!) in your care of this cute pup than the breeder was . I think they saw the pup as $$$ , that's all.
Jakoda had a really good idea with contacting local vets as they may have clients who have lost a dog and would love to have another canine buddy.

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## billsharp (May 3, 2011)

Paigekins: 

1. No blame here, your heart was in the right place, we all bite off more than we can chew at times. You are NOT at a good point for the time sink of owning a GSD pup. I highly recommend you give it up to someone.

2. IMO do not give it up to the breeder (who will just want to sell it asap) but instead find a good rescue organization in your city. There are tons of GSD fans just dying to get a pup the age of yours, and the advantage of the rescue organization is they will thoroughly vet the prospective owners and be sure to find a good home.

3. With twins on the way you will have all your free time and more taken up with those responsibilities (which have to come first!). The advice about a schedule, kennel, exercise is all terrific IF you have the time to do it with a relaxed positive temperament--you will not if you're pregnant with twins and then a mom. 

4. It seems to me, reading between the lines, that you may have "rushed" this puppy decision a bit in order to raise the kids with the dog. RELAX. Once your kids are 5 or 6 you will be able to get a dog, take the time to enjoy and train it together with the kids, and they will love and play with it just like you want! I promise! 

Now go have twins and enjoy life!


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

LaRen616 said:


> Exactly!
> 
> I bought my boy from a BYB, I dont regret him, I only regret giving my money to his breeder.
> 
> I have been on this forum for over a year, I am more educated now, I know the difference between a reputable breeder and a BYB and I will always buy from a reputable breeder from now on.


Sorry that the breeder won't help you (but it's not always very surprising to find that out)
I think lots of people end up on this board because they're looking for information and help. I also think a lot of people get their first dog(s) from a BYB and learn from the experience, I know I have. 

I sent you a PM to offer some help screening/helping find someone. We're just south of the Twin Cities and would be willing to offer what assistance we can.


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

> Paigekins you are more responsible (a good thing!) in your care of this cute pup than the breeder was . I think they saw the pup as $$$ , that's all.
> Jakoda had a really good idea with contacting local vets as they may have clients who have lost a dog and would love to have another canine buddy.


Don't have anything to add other than I feel bad for you and sent you a big cyber hug...and hang in there.
I agree with Carmspack and Jakoda...please check with your vet or local vets. 
When my last dog died I was one of those desparate to find a younger dog to work with people.
Take care of yourself.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I think you are doing what is best for everyone involved, including the puppy. Don't feel bad. Until we experience it first hand, we have no clue how hard a puppy can be. And all puppies are different, so even if you have had puppies before, this one might be a whole lot harder at this point. 

And most of us bought at least one dog from a less then stellar breeder. Sometimes it is not until we are burned bad, we never question it. The breeder should have scooped the pup up and sold it again. His loss. Sorry, but what a goose. 

I do like the idea of checking with your vet. You might also want to contact a local GSD club, most of them have members who are active in rescuing dogs. 

I wish you luck and congrats on the twins. Let us know how the rehoming is going.


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

I would get in contact with a rescue. You shouldn't surrender the puppy as that is a big burden for the rescue, but you can ask them to list him on their website and screen people for you.
He has a really good chance of being adopted through a rescue. Puppies are highly desirable to new adopters and there is often a waiting list for really young GSD pups.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I think that would be kind of like fostering the puppy until he is adopted. I think you would be safest that route. The puppy's age is ideal, so I doubt it will take long to find the right home, through the rescue. They do have good resources for screening buyers, and doing home-checks. They have seen and heard it all, so they will know what to listen for and what to look for better than you or I in a prospective owner.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Two reputable wgsd rescues to contact!



Echo Dogs White Shepherd Rescue

White Paws German Shepherd Rescue, Wisconsin


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

oh..I see Jean said BDBH can help! Great rescue too!! Wonderful!


----------



## Paigekins (Jun 15, 2011)

Hello everyone again,

Thank you again for all your help. As of right now, I have three things in the works and we'll see which one will fits best. In fact, he may already have a really great home, but I'll let you guys know when it pans out.  The most important thing is finding which situation is best for Zephyr...


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

great news, I know this is tough for you, but knowing he will go to a good home will make it easier..You can concentrate on those twins and look to the future when the timing is better


----------



## Paigekins (Jun 15, 2011)

Since the breeder isn't all that great, I'm trying to view this as I was only fostering Zephyr until I found him the right home and rescued him from the breeder who may have placed him in a family who really didn't care about his well-being. I've only had the dog for two weeks, but it's amazing how quickly he found his way into my heart, despite the problems.

My husband says to think of it as if we've been fostering. It'd be no harder giving up a dog that we've fostered for a couple weeks than it will be to give up Zeph. Or at least it shouldn't be, but I do have a lot of hormones running through my system. lol.

FYI - he scratched at the door 4 times yesterday to be let out. Twice for pee, twice for poop... at 9 weeks old and no accidents yesterday. He's such a good, smart boy. I have to place him in the right place.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

You temp fostering him till you have found the perfect home is amazing. You should be proud of yourself. Spend as much time that you need to find his perfect FOREVER home. I know you guys can do it! I never said it but congrats on twins! ;-)


----------



## BluePaws (Aug 19, 2010)

Congratulations on the upcoming twins, and on the learning experience!! Placing a dog (or pup) in the right home is a great feeling, as hard as it is to give them up. You're doing the right thing! When you and your family are ready, the right pup will come along. 
I admire you for turning this hard, stressful lesson in to a positive situation!


----------



## Zora (Apr 27, 2011)

I don't think you bit off more than you can chew!! I just think that puppies can be hard work (I have two right now and a two year old and some days feel like I am going to scream, cry, & throw my own tantrums) and can be very frustrating. When you find that you need to do something that you don't want his "help" with or if you cannot watch him to prevent him from chewing on furniture, put him in his crate with a kong or nylon bone. It is ok for him to spend some time in there and will also help him with bladder control. He will get potty training, just be patient as he is still very young. Our puppy trainer told us not to scold, but to yell "outside, outside" when catching him in the act, and take him right outside...even if he emptied his bladder in the house. (not sure if that helps)

IMO, I think that the puppy antics and pregnancy hormones are part of the emotional toll you are taking and it is good to express those feelings, rather than bottle them up. He won't be a puppy forever and will outgrow the "monster" within and be a wonderful family dog  I also think the expen is a great idea. You could set it up by you, so he is near (as it sounds like he likes to be close) and you can still accomplish your tasks. I do however feel that he is too young to be walked right now, but that is just MHO. I would think that with training now, by the time the babies come he could have some good manners (although they tend to forget sometimes still) and be more than ready to go for daily walks to burn off energy.

I think it is great that he wants to be near you, and understand that it can be frustrating tripping over him all the time. You will love that quality in him when he is bigger and wanting to stay near the babies.

If you do think you aren't able to handle it though, there is no shame in rehoming, just be sure of where you rehome him. Sorry if this is a lot of repeated info, I did not read most of the other posts.

Good luck!!


----------



## Zora (Apr 27, 2011)

Guess I should have read more posts  Just saw you are placing him!! Good luck!! and congrates on the babies!!!!


----------



## dazedtrucker (May 2, 2011)

Smith3 said:


> GSD puppies are a lot of work. It gets easier, but not right away.
> 
> IMO the Leerbug suggestion of "Tie the dog to you with a 6' leash" is word to live by. It helped us an astounding about. I wouldn't raise another puppy without doing this. They simply can't do anything if they are within your reach. Do it, it is a pain, but do it.


20 weeks pregnant with twins? I'm guessing you haven't been pregnant...:rolleyes2: I'm sticking with my original opinion. It's just too much. Sounds like she has made the right decision. Awesome  Things work out in mysterious ways......... believe me, I know this week.
When one door closes, another one opens....
It'll be fine


----------



## Paigekins (Jun 15, 2011)

Still working out details. I WILL tell you all how this turns out.


----------



## Paigekins (Jun 15, 2011)

Hello everyone. If you'd like an update on Zephyr, please visit: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/non-urgent-gsd-rescue-adoption/161581-update-zephyr-9-week-old-white-gsd.html. Thanks.


----------

